# breeding p's



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

It's been a while since I posted something on here, just wanted to do an update. My 5 p's are still constantly breeding almost 3 times a month. At first it was all cute and crap , but now it's kinda a pain in the arse. All the bio that is expelled from them makes me have to clean the tank more than i would like. But either way , at least I know their healthy. I am kinda scared for Flip tho. Out of the five, he is the oddball. Never breeds with the rest , so the other two pair always pair up the same. While they are breeding they like to eat his tail off , and really beat him up. If you would like to see some vid's of them check out at , http://www.myspace.com/washburnfunk247. If you would like to see more just message me. I feed them once a week 7-10 mice and then top it off with 20 goldfish, yeah they are pigs.

p.s. there are pics on the myspace page of my p's if anyone is interested


----------

